# Azureus has infected toe! (pictures included)



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Just came home from vacation a week ago to find my 2 frogs underfed & one of them has an infected toe. 

Its on the rear right leg, 2nd toe in from the right. The pad appears to be gone, and there's a swollen white growth on the remaining toe tip. Some brown coloration extends from the tip over the rest of the toe. 

It doesn't seem to have grown at all since I noticed it a few days ago, but I'll continue to watch for this. 

Only this one toe shows these symptoms & the other frog appears completely okay. They are now both eating normally & are both active. 

I'm thinking the stress of being underfed might have made her susceptible to some kind of fungal infection? (unless it's a localized parasite, or bacterial infection, or something else) 

Is there a home remedy you all might recommend? The closest exotic vet is a ways away, and would be a rough financial hit for me right now, but I'll do it if its the only safe option. 

Thanks!













































(the tip of the infected toe is dead center in this picture)


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

You can get a dart frog first add kit here: Frogs 'n' Things Dart Frog Emergency First Aid Kit

It's great to have on hand. It's hard to tell from the pictures. Maybe she just got it caught in something and it got torn off (maybe has a bit of infection now?)? I don't know at all, I'm just guessing.


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, some white spots have spread to the underside of her foot. 

She's still active & eating heartily. 

I've heard some bad reviews about the local exotic vet here. And pretty pricy at $175 initial visit. 

I have tried to find SSD ointment without a vet's prescription but haven't had any luck. 

Did find this though: Anti-Fungal Ointment 

which contains miconazole nitrate (active anti-fungal ingredient), aloe extract, mineral oil, Softisan 649 (a synthetic lanolin oil substitute), and white petrolatum 

these seem to be relative few & simple ingredients as compared to those found in other ointments that have been used on frogs

just don't like the feeling of blindly experimenting on her -- would like to ask here for some feedback first


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Yes, it is really a depressing, I feel like the prices of frogs are in a steady decline but the prices for vet care are steadily increasing( for frogs or anything else) I have been hopeful in the past that if the hobby became larger and used veterinary care for PDF's perhaps vet care would become less expensive and easier to find. I'm pretty sure this has not happened. 

Anyway I sure cannot help you on treatment although an antibiotic like baytril comes to mind. However the last time I had need for it several years ago, it was through a vet and they made the proper dosage. 

I would suggest that you separate the frog from it's partner, in case whatever is going on affects her. A Tupperware type tub with non bleached, damp, paper towels, something clean for him to hide in like a butter tub, and maybe a lid or 2 from something like that that are not wet so he can keep his foot out of the damp. Maybe one side of the container with the towels a little thicker so they are almost dry? 

That's all I got .. hope he does better ..or you find better advice :-(


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

You might try Curad Silver Solution First Aid Antimicrobial Gel (as an OTC alternative to the prescription SSD)

Curad Silver Solution First Aid Antimicrobial Gel
https://www.google.com/search?q=Cur...i57j69i60l2&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8

Its active ingredient is also silver and I seem to remember that someone on another forum used it on their frog.



Alternatively you could also contact Dr. Frye mentioned on the forum.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Perhaps you can find a different amphibian vet you'd like to try on this list: Find a vet

Unfortunately, the cost of vet care is not commensurate with the value of an animal because the cost of supplies and a veterinarian's knowledge and interaction with their client per hour remains the same whether it be a cat, dog, horse, or frog - and is oftentimes more expensive for exotics as more specialized research and education must go into learning about these creatures in order to provide successful outcomes.

Good luck with your frog, I hope you're able to find an appropriate treatment.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

You are right of Val. I paid virtually nothing for my medically challenged shelter dogs, but the sum I have paid in vet bills could probably buy me a couple of champion purebred dogs! I knew what I was getting into though and wouldn't have it any other way  

I should have phrased it more like.. I had hoped more PDF people would connect with vets so perhaps getting diagnosis and treatment would be easier, as more vets become familiar with dart frogs. I don't know, it seems less and less likely if someone has a $10 frog they are going to seek treatment. 

Anyway I am not helping the OP with this, but I hope your frog is doing okay.


----------

